# 2009 SE-R



## glitched18x (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi guys, just want to share our 2009 SE-R. Lowered a little bit. Tinted. And Work rims.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

:thumbup:.....that looks pretty damn nice....stick or cvt?


----------

